# RIP joey/wyme



## mikey and kira (Mar 16, 2010)

if anyone else knew whyme and knows more details other than he was found by a sheriff somewhere along the tracks three days ago. please let me know. i was just told briefly over the phone that he fell off a train somewhere. sorry to anyone else who knew him. pm me with any details you might have.


----------



## left52side (Mar 16, 2010)

Yeah I heard from cherry.
Then I got an email from pigpen.
Sucks.
Guess they were riding suicide in texas and........
Thats all the info I have.
Gonna miss ya bro.....


----------



## derailed (Mar 16, 2010)

Gonna miss you man, you're surly days and insane obsession with Texas will always make me laugh.

He was a good kid, spent Christmas day this year with him in Roseville. RIP Joey.


----------



## menu (Mar 16, 2010)

I really hope this isnt true


----------



## JonnyNothings (Mar 16, 2010)

I've met this kid a few times in Portland. He was hecka funny. I heard about this yesterday. That really does suck. Rip.


----------



## sprout (Mar 16, 2010)

I found out a few days ago. I miss that kid so much. R.I.P. Whyme!





This was taken on his 20th birthday last summer in Providence.


----------



## BUMJUG (Mar 16, 2010)

RIP, Joey i would rather not belive this shit but fuckit i travelled with joey and got to know him pretty well... i took this picture of him on a grainer....he is obviously hailing the crust lord.....one more thing: MASSGORE!!!!


----------



## Rise 609 (Mar 16, 2010)

Yeah I traveled with joey for a little while about a year ago. I actually went with him back to santa cruz to see his mom and grandmom. I ended up with his dog sprocket when we split ways in Cali. He was an awesome kid, I remember waking up next to him in k-falls with his sleeping bag frozen to the ground. He will be missed.


----------



## ariariari (Mar 17, 2010)

the thought of this kid lying in little pieces somewhere is fucking killing me. i didn't know whyme for a very long time, a little over a year or thereabouts and only got to know him well last summer. anyone who knew him would agree that the term "asshole" applied almost perfectly to his persona and would also agree that the kid was fucking hilarious in every sense of the word. he would crack jokes and hurl random insults at strangers and make ridiculously big spange signs and then tell me to play jolene or some townes song while gesturing at everyone passing by to make sure they noticed. i don't think his tactics made us any more money than usual and in fact might have made us less, but they sure brightened our lives a little bit.. he cut my hair for me and made food and took me on my first moped ride to cheer me up after some really bad shit happened in richmond. he took care of me and hung out with me for days, and it was an incredible fucking relief after all the betrayal i saw that week. whyme didn't like a lot of people but when he did like somebody he was a loyal fucking friend. i wish i had gotten to spend more time with him than i did, but i will always remember the time i did get with him as some of the most fun and most beautiful of my life to this day. i miss the shit out of you joey johnson, rest in peace buddy, you're loved and remembered by all your friends.


----------



## BUMJUG (Mar 17, 2010)

while searching for an article i found this as well...
http://www.giveittomeraw.com/profiles/blogs/yme-the-wingnut

here is a picture drawn by my friend ari in memory...


----------



## derailed (Mar 17, 2010)

ariariari said:


> the thought of this kid lying in little pieces somewhere is fucking killing me. i didn't know whyme for a very long time, a little over a year or thereabouts and only got to know him well last summer. anyone who knew him would agree that the term "asshole" applied almost perfectly to his persona and would also agree that the kid was fucking hilarious in every sense of the word. he would crack jokes and hurl random insults at strangers and make ridiculously big spange signs and then tell me to play jolene or some townes song while gesturing at everyone passing by to make sure they noticed. i don't think his tactics made us any more money than usual and in fact might have made us less, but they sure brightened our lives a little bit.. he cut my hair for me and made food and took me on my first moped ride to cheer me up after some really bad shit happened in richmond. he took care of me and hung out with me for days, and it was an incredible fucking relief after all the betrayal i saw that week. whyme didn't like a lot of people but when he did like somebody he was a loyal fucking friend. i wish i had gotten to spend more time with him than i did, but i will always remember the time i did get with him as some of the most fun and most beautiful of my life to this day. i miss the shit out of you joey johnson, rest in peace buddy, you're loved and remembered by all your friends.



that reminded me about how he would always write elaborate shit on the back of my signs and then give me a passcode so i could turn it "on". as he would say, there is no off switch.


----------



## BUMJUG (Mar 17, 2010)

derailed said:


> that reminded me about how he would always write elaborate shit on the back of my signs and then give me a passcode so i could turn it "on". as he would say, there is no off switch.


haha i remember the "on" switches as well....as well as his trade mark bootleg southern pacific "sunset" logo he put on the front of his signs....


----------



## CAZPER (Mar 17, 2010)

Obviously not a regular here...but I was asked to pass this on by a rider who was still on the road: Joey was found near a town of Uvalde in Tx. From what is understood, he was ridin a deepwell piggy. He was lying down to sleep and rolled into one of the holes in the floor. Definitely a freak accident.


----------



## menu (Mar 17, 2010)

thats an amazing picture also. what a great memorial photo


----------



## Tare (Mar 17, 2010)

I just found out last night my Kung-fu teacher passed, now this? Joey was one of the first kids i traveled with, and one of the few, i grew close to. Absolutley shocked right now. Not impressed. RIP brother.


----------



## madewithpaint (Mar 17, 2010)

what the... i just saw him in sf not too long ago...
RIP Whyme.


----------



## Toxic*Flood*Brew (Mar 17, 2010)

man you hear about this shit all the time..but you never think it would happen to one of yer crew man..this shit is really fucked up..it seems like yesterday we were drunk in nola talking about metal and making fun of everyone..ive know joey for 5 yrs im glad for it..we
ve been through alot of shit together and I know this is tearing up alot of us.he Whyme i'll catch that westbound with ya one day homie have fun stinking up Valhalla i'll fucking miss you man..lol hiking metal punks for life..I can't promise i won't waste alcohol in yer behafe man.Even though i knwo this is they way you wanted to go and not shiting on yourself in some old folks home it doesn't make it any easier.. I've been blasting Highway man and some epic folk metal for you for the past 3 days..I fucking love you homie and I mean really i fucking love you.cacth you on that flipside I guess..


----------



## threehalfgallons (Mar 17, 2010)

r.i.p. whyme.
i never met you. but you did stay at my boyfriends house in richmond. when i went down there i heard all these stories about you and even wore the flannel you kicked down to arthur. its a damn shame. i looked forward to meeting you in our travels down the line. i know that you impacted a lot of peoples lives. youre just one of those people.
haha.
r.i.p


----------



## dyefukked (Mar 18, 2010)

CAZPER said:


> Obviously not a regular here...but I was asked to pass this on by a rider who was still on the road: Joey was found near a town of Uvalde in Tx. From what is understood, he was ridin a deepwell piggy. He was lying down to sleep and rolled into one of the holes in the floor. Definitely a freak accident.


 
this info is accurate. i've heard a lot of stories floating around that are not.
joey's mom is planning a memorial and will invite any friends who can make it. his myspace is www.myspace.com/massgore and she's his #1 friend (Mary Johnson), in case anyone wants to friend request her and get an update when plans are in place for the memorial. It'll probably be in watsonville (near santa cruz) since that's where she lives. 
cheers, dye


----------



## xmaggotx (Mar 21, 2010)

i only met the guy once, but my girlfriend kjnew him pretty well. i know he stole her this fucking awesome leatherman a few years ago. i he4ard about this at the sf bookfair. my friend barbie was real tore up about it. i feel for his family.


----------



## wretchedryan (Mar 23, 2010)

View attachment 8877

miss that kid!!!!el toro mutha fuckin loco!!!!
anyone heard bout his wake?


----------



## littlejasonsandiego (Apr 14, 2010)

<a href="http://s15.photobucket.com/albums/a381/CandizzleMaNizzle/?action=view&current=IMG017-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a381/CandizzleMaNizzle/IMG017-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a> 
candi and jason misses you YME you left too soon...


----------



## littlejasonsandiego (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## littlejasonsandiego (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## littlejasonsandiego (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## littlejasonsandiego (Apr 14, 2010)

they've been good times eh? goodbye dude...


----------



## Eatgarlic (Apr 15, 2010)

man what a fucking bummer! I met Joey in Richmond around best friends day last year and he was a character. He was good friends with a friend of mine and I am really really sad about this. fuck.


----------



## derailed (Apr 16, 2010)

I'll get around to painting this one of these days.


----------



## WILLOW (May 14, 2010)

me and joey talked about getting maried last summer....i loved him so much he was so funny and fucking true....... my crust lord your crust godess will hopefully see each other soon..... r i p YME


----------



## Rash L (May 14, 2010)

RIP... it was fun


----------



## anost (May 16, 2010)

i met joey in frederick maryland in 07' or 08', somehow he got stranded there for a couple weeks, he lived out of my friend christina's car with the rest of our crew. in maryland we had a chain of banks called "chevy chase", i wont forget his line "the actor? he owns all these banks?" joey was a real cool kid and i'm glad i met him, rip joey.


----------



## Billy Blankets (May 25, 2010)

View attachment 9010


I made some wood block patches, they arn't great but you can tell its him I think. If anyone who knew him would like one, you can send me a mailing address... 

He was one of a kind. It fucking hurts.


----------



## Crocodile (May 25, 2010)

Wyme was a wonderful friend. He kept me going through some tough shit.

In Richmond, Wyme, a few other people, and I, used to go busking together all the time. On one particular ocassion, we were riding the free bus back from Shockoe Bottom when this old person asked me to play a tune on banjo. Well, next thing you know, Wyme and I, as drunk as we were, we started to get all rowdy with the music. We were screaming out all these old-time songs, and we got EVERYBODY on the bus pounding on the back of their seats, yelling along with us. We even got people from the street to get on the bus to watch. It was a fucking punk show on the free bus. A true testament to Wyme's character: He couldn't play a damn radio, but he could get anyone to have a good time.


----------



## cheeses (May 31, 2010)

wyme was rad i met him in richmond and austin, one of the best dog names i herd was his dog named officer sanchez from assymicgee

its a shame to here hes gone now he was 19 or something eh?


----------



## cheeses (May 31, 2010)

wyme was rad i met him in richmond and austin, one of the best dog names i herd was his dog named officer sanchez from assymicgee

its a shame to here hes gone now he was 19 or something eh?


----------



## WILLOW (Jun 2, 2010)

Awwwe my baby.......


----------



## WILLOW (Jun 2, 2010)

YME!!!


----------



## Toxic*Flood*Brew (Jul 23, 2010)

well I'm tryin to get a wake going for him In NOLA this year for Halloween..


----------



## Dirty Rig (Aug 12, 2010)

goddammit. god fucking dammit. 
someone told me about this a while ago, but i figured it was hearsay or they were talking about a different wyme. i dont really know what to say. what a great fucking kid. a _great_ fucking kid


----------



## suntines (Aug 28, 2010)

agreed chris.

-jillian


----------



## eachandeveryhighway (Sep 6, 2010)

I got pulled off of a pusher in Uvalde, TX which is about 70 miles away from San Antonio because a kid fell through a whole riding piggyback a couple of days before. (this was about 9 month ago) The sheriff told us that he was with 2 other people... a guy and a girl. They found his ID and that' how they knew his name, but they got his roadname from UP records. They said that he was asleep and he reached for his pack that was slipping off into a hole. I don't know who the other kids are, but that' what happened and I know this because I pulled off of my pusher by INS because of this. True story, kids. Hope it helps some. He seemed like a rad dude.


----------



## headwound (Sep 18, 2010)

I think I saw one of wyme's last tags in Richmond earlier this year, it was under the Lombardy street bridge. It said "Hospitel tour '10 Burnt, Beaten, Broken, and Dead" or something like that. Never knew him personally but he was a good friend to some of my friends if that means anything.


----------



## chemical_warfarex (Sep 19, 2010)

Irrelevant, but i know the british kid with the spikes. used to crash with him up in east cleveland. jeez i never thought i'd see him here. i'll ask if he knows him


----------



## Dirty Rig (Oct 31, 2010)

i ran into a lass about a month ago who was pretty tight with joey. we traded a few stories about wyme, and she gave me a small piece of cloth fur they found on his corpse. if anybody would like a small piece of this fabric, lemme know and i'd be happy to send it to you. its nothing special, but i cant think of many things more important than carrying around my dead friend's relic.

christ, kid. i miss you.


----------



## Justin (Nov 24, 2010)

shitty. Weird you could be here one day and gone the next. One of my cousins always told me (before i started traveling and such) that the way you can tell if somebody is cool or not is wether or not they say, 'way' a lot. Goes for spanish speakers. He said 'way' a lot while talking to me, the few times i talked to him when i met him in nola. I don't speak spanish very well, even though i probably should considering my heritage and whatnot, but he had a way of talking that reminded me of being home.


----------



## Justin (Nov 24, 2010)

forgot to mention: saying 'way' is kind of the equivalent of saying 'fucker' in spanish. Like, "ey, fucker.." or in this instance, "aye, way! thats chingon, ese!"


----------



## Uncle Mom (Dec 11, 2010)

I miss you. Your Uncle Mom loves you.


----------



## Toxic*Flood*Brew (Jan 7, 2011)

How do the malt Liquor and cheeseburgers taste up there bud?


----------



## 3t87 (Jan 7, 2011)

i never got a chance to meet you joey but the overwhelming amount of love you have down here will never be forgotten man, you are living vicariously through alot of ppl and will continue to do so and i know that will not be lost or forgotten brother. much love and respect to you>it's a fucking shame shit like this has to happen to such good souls but atleast you passed on doing what you loved and desired>


----------



## madewithpaint (Jan 9, 2011)

i miss you man. got your picture on my wall and your patch on my overalls. think about you every day...
RIP to the spacebag king.


----------



## nuggz (Feb 28, 2011)

R.I.P. WYME! I met this kid a few years back in SO CAL. he was a fucking down ass person we partied with him alot. He will be greatly missed. My buddy has one of his travel packs with us right now on our trip.


----------



## swamp (Mar 2, 2011)

I met you in Richmond, around the time of Best Friends Day. We had a lot of laughs, and went to the lamest metal show ever. I held your hand while you pooped. It was awkward. R.I.P.


----------



## Morganna (Aug 13, 2011)

This shit fucking sucks.


----------



## Rolling Blackouts (Aug 13, 2011)

I knew Joey years ago in Santa Cruz, he must've been maybe 15.
A lot of wild nights spent stealing liquor from Safeway and drinking behind the 418 project, back when the punk scene was still raging. That boy could start a shitstorm moshpit in 5 seconds flat. ha!
I think he was the first train rider I ever met, always catching the local Sierra Northern RR line from SC to Watsonville.
Ride In Power Joey.


----------



## suntines (Oct 25, 2011)

Motherfucker gave me my first stick n poke, and he was my first tattooee. What a great soul. Got real drunk with him, got scared by ghosts, shared life stories, cut up deer...


----------



## condemnedtodrift (Nov 19, 2012)

This shit still keeps me up at night. As sad as it makes me, I can't help but laugh when I think about you. I'm going to miss you until I die, you fucking wingnut. ashes to ashes. crust to crust.


----------



## condemnedtodrift (Nov 19, 2012)

Camp Brother, Boston






VA






Outta Beefalo, NY to NYC '09






Nasty as he wants to be


----------



## Axegrinder (Oct 25, 2013)

Damn. r.i.p dude. Met in Portland. Got trashed under burnside and crashed in the bowl.


----------

